# rc truck pulls



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

is any one here that does nr/ctpa.
i am thinking of riging up a old digger. and trying out some rc pulling.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

talk to glenn at big dog r/c....


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

does any one know who makes rubber bar tire's, that fit a bolink digger.
for digger class pulling on dirt.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

see Above!!!!!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I just did, and helen says they don't pull on dirt with diggers .


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Hmmmm.........wonder when they quit that as I always remember them having a digger class when I went and watched the Winter Super Pull in Franklin.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

they do at the super pull, its just no one pulls on dirt at the clubs pulls.
helen saids she can't find who makes the V tread tires.


----------



## boatguy (Feb 2, 2008)

*Digger*

I run Diggers both on dirt and on carpet--have 5 of the little devils. Pro line made v tread tires back in the day but you can also use pin spikes.The rims are the hard ones to find as pro line made these many years ago. Any 2.0 wheel and tire will do. Helen used to sell aluminum hub adapters but don't know if she any left.Great car and they are cheap on ebay. Car has to weigh 3lbs ready to run, battery(6 cell) must be in stock location, no extra holes in chassis,can run any body--RJ Speed has these, all weight must be under the body(all up front), gear is 6/64, any front tires(minimum 1/38" diameter, hitch is in stock location as it comes on kit(rear bar). Let me know if I can help further and I will see you in Ohio at the Springs in April--cheers Bill--ps we also run Tamiya Lunchboxes and Pumpkins in 2WD box stock--another cheap class.Both Digger and 2WD Box stock must use stock 27 turn brushed motors.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i checked with helen and she knew only of a hub adapter for pan car tire on to a buggy or truck. not for 2.0 off road rims to pan car,.

how are the 2.0 or 2.2 mounted on to the adapter hubs. ?


----------



## boatguy (Feb 2, 2008)

*Digger*

Ed the stock plastic hubs that come with the kit will do--these will mount 2.0 hubs. Make sure you notch the axle shafts where you do up the set screws so the hub will not rotate. also when you tighten the set screw to the axle shaft, tighten it but don't overly crank it as you can crack the plastic hub.Some guys also made up aluminum hex hubs so you could use 2.0 plastics tire rims which are easier to find. Check out RCMT.net and there are sections on pulling trucks and info on NR/CTPA events. There is also a video -the Joe Show-which was shot at the recent Super Pull in PA.On the second video(day 2) there are two Diggers pulling on carpet-a green one(mine) and a purple and pink one. Let me know how you make out--Bill.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

which 2.0 or 2.2 rims are best. and how do i mount them , on to the hubs.
drill and bolt them?
proline still has the V tread but with spikes. for the 2.0x2.0 rim like on a truck.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

can proline masher 2000 [for 2.2 rims] be used in the digger class?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Those would be truck tires so I would say you'd find NO way to fit those on a Digger.


----------

